# Panting, is this normal?



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

My 4.5 month old pup Oscar never pants or opens his mouth and looks like he's smiling. It doesn't matter how much excersise he gets, and how much he plays with Ruby, he's never opened his mouth and panted. He breathes hard through his nose after excersise, but that's about it. I always thought all dogs panted, especially after rough housing and playtime, but he hasn't even once. Is this normal?


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

It does sound a bit strange...they pant to cool themselves down; do you maybe live in a cold area?


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Kat lives in Ontario, according to her avatar. Sounds unusual to me, especially for a smooshed face breed.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

woganvonderweidenstrasse said:


> It does sound a bit strange...they pant to cool themselves down; do you maybe live in a cold area?



She lives in Canada, so it's very cold there right now.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ya it's cold here right now. But even playing indoors he doesn't pant. I'm thinking he just doesn't heat up easily. And he's a Boston x pug, don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

Kat said:


> Ya it's cold here right now. But even playing indoors he doesn't pant. I'm thinking he just doesn't heat up easily. And he's a Boston x pug, don't know if that makes a difference.


Well I wouldn't say it is normal...but if it doesn't bother him or seem like he struggle to breath, I wouldn't worry to much about it.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

It's a long shot, but could he have a small cleft palate? It could be why he blows out of his nose so hard.


----------

